# looking to buy !!!!!



## Wangoriley (Aug 29, 2011)

After being an A4 owner for many a year im looking to add a TT cabby 
Im looking at 2000 to 2003 and spend between 5k and 6.5k 
idealy looking for black and the 225 version
Any tips on what to look out for when viewing

Many thanks


----------



## James Junior (May 12, 2011)

Dash pod failure is common - this is when the fuel and temp gauge give eratic readings and involves sending your clocks away to be fixed or replaced. Costs around £200 I believe.

CV boots often split and can cost a bit to fix.

Air con related faults also seem common so check that it works and that it blows cold.

Numerous sensors can fail also which can be costly to replace.

I bought a low mileage 225 with full service history in immaculate condition. I am pretty good with cars usually but still missed loads of problems (though the trader turned out to be a bit of a wideboy which didn't help).

If I could do it again I would get the car plugged into a Vagcom and all fault codes read before buying, plus a full AA check.

Also check the car has had it's cam belt and water pump changed, plus evidence of a haldex service would be nice.

Good luck with your car hunting. Prices seem to have tumbled even in the last few months and it is a buyers market right now with the turmoil in the equity markets, so you are in a strong position.

Keep us posted.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## James Junior (May 12, 2011)

T3RBO said:


> Welcome to the forum


Oh yeah, that too! ;-)


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

1st tip would be - come look at mine! lol

I've dropped the price to what i feel is below value, and it has had all the major things done...


----------



## Adzjackson (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi and welcome, pretty much as James said really. Try not to let your heart rule your head, not easy but if you get a bad one! Plenty out there just take your time and if its not right walk away.. 
Hope to see you on here soon with your new purchase.....


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

